
256 Shades of Gray [pdf] - sokrates
http://www.256shadesofgray.com/assets/pdf/report.pdf
======
dfc
I love the arsclassica latex style!

[http://www.ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/arsclas...](http://www.ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/arsclassica/)

~~~
hsmyers
Shhhhhh! Remember the comment about Riff-Raff :)

~~~
dfc
???

~~~
mertd
hsmyers is referring to the first sentence in the linked pdf.

    
    
        Parallel machines are hard to program, and we should
        make them even harder – to keep the riff-raff off them.
        — Gary Montry

~~~
dfc
Thanks mertd. Can you explain what this has to do with my latex comment? I was
not supposed to describe the magic behind the typesetting/layout?

~~~
galaktor
I _believe_ hsmyers was jokingly trying to say that it would suck if everybody
("riff-raff") started using that template going forward, rendering it
"normal", hence not special anymore.

------
starefossen
The 256shadesofgray.com website is currently work in progress. There will be
more details and stuff there soon.

Video of the 256 Shades of Gray machine in action:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOXzD_7pL4M&list=PLA329EE...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOXzD_7pL4M&list=PLA329EE5B0A89A9E0&index=6)

------
politician
An enjoyable paper, a thoughtful example of engineering under constraints, and
a successful outcome. Congratulations!

(But, and I'll gladly take the karma hit for saying this, please don't pay any
attention to my fellow HNers complaining about every possible tangential non-
issue.)

------
revelation
Thats cool, but it seems to have the performance equivalent of an early P4.
Theres talk about FPS, but then its mostly about static images?! Theres little
information about the actual performance of the system on the FPGA because
everything is seemingly hamstrung by the woefully inadequate AVR used for
feeding the data.

~~~
CamperBob2
Sheesh. It's an undergrad term project. They're not trying to line up an IPO.

------
ars
This submission needs a better title.

~~~
starefossen
Yes, the name of this project is "256 Shades of Gray" – with an 'a' instead of
an 'e' in Gray.

------
contingencies
To the implementers: congratulations on a successful project, but please make
sure you consider the ethics of your field before applying what you have
learned for money.

------
thwest
Am I the only one that is dissatisfied with all of the Lena references in the
computer vision community? For a few years I was righteously indignant about
the gender issues involved but now it's just trite. Makes us seem like
adolescents that we find it so important to reference a Playboy photograph.

~~~
CamperBob2
_For a few years I was righteously indignant about the gender issues involved
but now it's just trite_

Why should anyone's opinion matter except for Lenna's own? You are complaining
about an uncoerced act.

For reference: <http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~chuck/lennapg/lenna.shtml>

~~~
quasque
Lena's opinion on the matter is not really the point - the criticism is along
the same principle as exemplified here:
<http://martinfowler.com/bliki/SmutOnRails.html>

~~~
anigbrowl
It's at least as important as anyone else's.

